# What ever happened to Robin Lee Graham?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone know what became of Robin Lee Graham who at age 16 sailed _Dove _around the world?


----------



## sidiag (Jul 5, 2003)

Try this for a starter

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robin_Lee_Graham


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've done web search but nothing new. I was wondering if he ever went back to sailing. For those who havent read his story, it is interesting to see how a 16 y/o could sail solo around the world in the 60s without all the high tech gear we have now.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Last I heard he and his family were on a ranch somewhere in Colorado, I believe, thoroughly landlubbing.


----------



## C45JCM (Oct 8, 2006)

He was killed in a car accidient several years ago.

I was very sad when I heard that.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

awww, man ....I was trying find out what happened to him a few years back when I first got into sailing. I thought I was told he had a construction type company he ran. 
thanks,
Bill


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

From Amazon:
Some web sites on the internet have provided incorrect information about Patti and Robin Lee Graham who documented his circumnavigation at age 16 (1965-1970)in this book "Dove," as well as in three National Georgraphic issues, and a movie by Gregory Peck. Patti and Robin still live in Montana (documented in his second book, "Home is the Sailor") and are grandparents of two grand sons of Quimby and her husband. Their son Benjamin is recently married. The Grahams are in the construction business and continue to serve as a positive influence in the lives of young people through their writings and religious service to others. They are remarkable people and provide us all a remarkable story of courage, perserverance, hope and friendship. --Dick Stafford at [email protected]


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Good research, Cam! Thanks for that!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks for the info. glad to see that he and patty are both doing well.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

kewl deal. glad to hear he is still around.
Bill


----------



## irishsailordog (Dec 21, 2006)

*Why I HIGHLY recommend Robin's SECOND book!!*

Special thanks 2 camaraderie for letting folks know the sequel to the unique and valuable lives of this couple, Robin and Patty. For those folks who have an interest in the people themselves who become sailing heros rather than just the herosim itself, I would highly highly recommend finding a used copy of Robin's second book "Home Is The Sailor" (hope that's right, close anyway). I found this book as much or more captivating than the first, although people who get overly uptight about others who love their religion very openly might get a little turned-off (sad). It was for me every bit as incredible a journey as Robins' first one; having lived a similar lifestyle myself. The book recounts their voyage as a young couple, their new marriage and family and the rugged farmsteading back-to-the-land subsistence lifestyle they choose, fought for, overcame troubles and obstacles for; kept their love for each other and prevailed. 
The best thing about these folks is their humility and sharing with others of their blessings; AND that their love at first sight became that increasingly rare of more needed events -- ONE MARRIAGE. I wrote for an autographed copy of their book explaining I was hoping to inspire my daughter about holding out to struggle for true lifetime commitment and the example they provided. They not only autographed the copy but wrote the sweetest personal note as well to my daughter on the cover page -- both of them. G-d bless these two beautiful people.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Sounds vile.


----------



## Madwand06 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Mr*

I found a picture of them at http://www.stillwaterlanding.com/images/95-7.jpg









and also at


----------



## Alberg30 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah, I read about their missionary work a few years ago.

Too bad, I used to admire them.


----------



## Sailor son (2 mo ago)

Hello I am robin Graham grandson you are probably like what!?!?!,! This is a cat fisher but this is actually true he is doing well and yes he is still sailing in Montana!


----------



## Sailor son (2 mo ago)

C45JCM said:


> He was killed in a car accidient several years ago.
> 
> I was very sad when I heard that.


Nope he is alive


----------



## flee27 (Jan 16, 2018)

As of April (ish) 2022 he was alive and well. Here is a link to a good podcast with him.









Robin Lee Graham // Fifty Years Since Sailing DOVE


Robin Lee Graham made history in 1970 when he became the youngest person to sail around the world alone. Now, fifty years later, Emma Garschagen got to interview her sailing hero at his home in Montana. Listen at On the Wind Sailing podcast.




www.59-north.com





Foster


----------

